# Monthly Federal Way Meet at Celebration Park



## Asmar (Feb 1, 2009)

*Webpage*

*CLICK HERE FOR THE WEBPAGE*

*What?*

*Local meet on the 4th Sunday of every month.
Everyone is welcomed to come to this event.
There will be BBQ and/or an activity going on.
Rain or shine, this event will take place.
See you all there!*










*When?*

*Next meet will be on:
Sunday, February 22nd, 2009 at 2 PM*

*Where?*

*Celebration Park
1101 S 324th St
Federal Way, WA 98003*
*CLICK HERE FOR DIRECTIONS*










*Contact*

*If you need help with directions or anything:
Call/txt - (253) 347-7667
E-mail - [email protected]*


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

Next meet?:waving:


----------

